
Show HN: Organise remote standup meetings with others around the world - depomoty
https://remotestandups.com
======
depomoty
Hey everyone,

It all started a week ago when I challenged myself to build a product while
streaming the process. It was a good opportunity for me to get out of my
comfort zone and code in front of others. The stream itself was a success in
my opinion with almost 1k people watching over the 10-hour stream.

The product I built is called RemoteStandups and the idea came from the Indie
Hackers forum when I noticed several threads made by people to find potential
candidates to organise standup meetings together. So I thought there's gotta
be a better way of doing that so I built RemoteStandups as a different
solution to that problem.

You find or create a standup meeting on the site and then before the appointed
time, you will receive a notification with a unique URL to a video group chat
with the rest of the people in your standup group.

The site itself is quite simple, but it serves its main function. I would be
grateful if you can have a look and give me some feedback, roast the site or
anything that comes to your mind

If you want to support my launch you can also vote for my product on Product
Hunt or just join there for a conversation.

PH:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/remotestandups-1](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/remotestandups-1)

I managed to record part of my stream on Twitch here:
[https://www.twitch.tv/razvanilin](https://www.twitch.tv/razvanilin)

Thanks a lot everyone!

Raz

